# Spanien: Riba Roja ?!



## Allesfänger (1. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, ich habe vor mit ein paar Freunden evtl. In das bekannte Dorf Riba Roja zu reisen um am Stausee Angel Urlaub zu machen, was ist ein guter Monat dafür? März? Ist es dann da schon wärmer als bei uns? Und vorallem mögen die zander, barsche, und Waller den März? Wie waren die fänge im Jahr 2012 so? Immer noch massig fisch ?  mfg. Alex

Geschrieben auf meinem HTC Sensation mit Forum Runner


----------



## Hatched (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Spanien: Riba Roja ?!*

hi Ich und nen kumpel wollen 2013 auch mal Wallerfangen!mich würde interesieren was sowas pro kopf kostet?und muss ich mein eigenes angelgerät mitbringen oder kann ich mir vor ort Angeln leihen?da 4 ruten dort erlaubt sind wollen wir ja nich glei 8 ruten + zubehör mitschleppen?

#h


----------



## Lommel (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Spanien: Riba Roja ?!*

Oha mein Spezislagebiet. Da ich Dauercamper am Mattaranna bin kann ich euch folgende Infos geben:
Erstens erwartet nicht zuviel und vergesst die Artikel wie zb. nach den dritten Wurf der 200kg Waller, alles nonsens.
Der Riba Roja verfügt über einen guten bis sehr guten Fischbestand, allerdings ist das Seechen sehr gross. Fische finden und dann fangen kann sehr mühselig sein. Richtet euch auch darauf ein Schneidertage einzukalkulieren (sind nicht selten!)
Zu den Reisezeiten
der März bis Mai gilt als die beste Zanderzeit, der Grund ist das sehr wenig Köderfische, also Lauben, im Wasser sind und der Zander vehement auf Kunstköder einsteigt.
Der Wels und der Karpfen laicht in dieser Zeit, die Chancen sind eher mau einen zu fangen.
Ab Juni-September sind die Chancen auf Wels und Karpfen gut bis sehr gut (vor allem der September ist zu empfehlen) Zander wird jetzt schwieriger da sehr viele Köderfische im Wasser sind.
Im Winter also Oktober bis Dezember ist die beste Zeit kapitale Karpfen zu fangen.
Nun zu den Plätzen: In Mequinenza, auch bekannt als Pelletmeile, befindet sich der Hauptreiseort. Hauptköder sind hier Pellets (wird viel mit angefüttert), Calamari vom treibenden Boot oder Kunstköder. Lebende Köderfische sind hier verboten. Achtung es wird sehr viel kontrolliert.
Oberhalb befindet sich noch Andrees Angelcamp sowie zwei weitere Camps am mattaranna wo auch ich zu finden bin. Uferangeln ist hier nicht, die besten Plätze können fast nur vom Boot erreicht werden. Köder wie oben zusätzlich ist hier der lebende Köderfisch teilweise gestattet.
Ich hoffe geholfen zu haben. Petri


----------

